# Carmel Valley CA - Pigeons Need A Home



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here is a copy of a post regarding approx 100 pigeons that need a new home. Note that the current owner has offered to put up money towards building an enclosure for the birds.

Terry
------------------------------------

>Hello. My name is Melinda and I was given your name and email 
>address by Barbara Weider of Best Friends Animal Sanctuary. I had 
>written to her about my flock of pigeons and she recommended 
>contacting you to see if you might be able to help.
>
>A few years ago we were given some pigeons that someone could no 
>longer keep. We built them a very large pigeon coop (there are 
>approximately 100 birds) that allows them plenty of room to fly 
>around in, and they are periodically let out but the hawks are a 
>constant danger here so they often prefer to stay inside even when I 
>give them the option. I've known for a while that we would be 
>relocating but I've had no idea what I would do with them. Now the 
>time is imminent and I must find some place for them by this 
>summer. I want to keep the entire flock together if possible 
>because I don't want to separate any of the pairs and as a large 
>number of them are white, it would be difficult if not impossible to 
>avoid that. I've a couple that I hand-raised and one is 
>particularly tame, and three have bad feathers and can't fly. One 
>of those has a crooked beak and needs food in a dish to "scoop" up 
>or he can't eat. I hope you can help us because I've exhausted all 
>avenues that I'm aware of and I just don't know what I'll do with 
>them. If you know of someone who may want them I'm happy to pay for 
>the construction of a pigeon coop. I just want to know that they'll 
>be in a loving situation and well cared for.
>
>Thank you so much for anything you can do to help.
>
>Very Best Regards,
>Melinda Moore
>Carmel Valley, CA
>(831) 917-7172
>(831) 659-5409


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Picture ..*

Here is a picture of some of the Carmel Valley pigeons: http://www.rims.net/pigeons.jpg

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a lovely group of pigeons!! Just breaks my heart! I wish I had a place to put them!  

With 100, that's going to possible be a rough road. I do hope they will be able to find a good home !!! Please let us know what happens...


----------

